# صوم اهل نينوى



## micha sam (7 فبراير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة صوم اهل نينوى .. الذى يعطى الرجاء فى محبة الرب وقبوله التوبة مهما وصلت بنا الخطية 
حقا الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبة يتركون نعمتهم

http://st-takla.org/Feastes-&-Special-Events/Feasts-Jonah-Younan_.html


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا ميشا


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي


----------

